# Slammed A6



## flesh4fantasy57 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive been searching all day. Can anyone post up any pix of audi a6 c5 slammed on Turbo twists. If not just slammed at all thanks


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Slammed A6 (flesh4fantasy57)*

What the f*** are turbo twists? It would seem a bit obvious you haven't looked too hard, because right at the top the first post is a picture gallery. Have yourself a look.


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Slammed A6 (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

there are no turbo twists in the gallery


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Slammed A6 (flesh4fantasy57)*

here you are, I sold them a few months back. I have more pics if you want im me ur email if you want them


----------



## flesh4fantasy57 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Slammed A6 (gtimotorsport46)*

yes can u please... [email protected] thanks


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

slammed c5 a6 = HOT










_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 1:44 AM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_slammed c5 a6 = HOT









_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 1:44 AM 5-22-2008_

Do you have a front shot? I want to see how the front tag is mounted.


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*

schwing!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corporaljohnson* »_
Do you have a front shot? I want to see how the front tag is mounted.

sorry, i dont, got it from the air suspension technical forum


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

more


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

i just fell in love. i now have a new dream for what i want my car to look like


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

thats HAWT!!!!!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

hot?
thats bloody awefull.
ewwwww


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

saaawwweeetttt!!!!


----------

